# Basement framing not perfectly plumb



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bjstewa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, I finally got started on my basement remodel project. I framed my first wall - a 15' interior wall along the concrete foundation wall. I measured carefully so that the studs would be 16" OC, but when I stepped back I could see that they began to skew just a bit as I went along. I'd say the last stud (non-corner) is about 3/4" out of plumb. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry about it....lesson learned. 
When you 'hang' your sheetrock, just mark the floor so you know where the stud is on the lower half of the wall. If you are doing sheetrock ceilings, (you should be 'hanging' the ceilings first). 
If this is the case, just mark you walls studs on the ceiling and it will all work out fine....


----------

